# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  Paying Less Tax Made Simple

## rfnel

Hi All

Has anyone here read any of the "Paying Less Tax Made Simple" books?  I stumbled across the 2011 edition on Kalahari.net.  Any thoughts?

http://www.kalahari.net/books/Paying.../41133306.aspx

----------

